# The Sopranos - "Mayham" OAD: 3-26-2006 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I really, really, really hope they are done with the darn dream sequence / alternate Tony stuff. From the previews shown last week, it would seem like tonite will be a great episode, and from the description of the show, it also seems like we're in for good things, but after last week just about anything could happen.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ok, now that start with Paulie Walnuts and his f---in' [email protected] was more like what I was looking for. Funny that they found all of the cash getting ready to be laundered in the dish-washer. Somewhat strange though that they had resorted to just outright robbing the apartment management for some dough.


The doctor for Tony continues to be a total jerk about calibrating expectations and basically telling Carm and the kids that Tony is gonna die. An dunfortunately we're back to this stupid dream/alternate reality. Argh, more of Paulie and Vito and friends please, and less of this stuff 


Nice to see a Dr. Melfi appearance in the show, and nice to know that she's aware of what happened to Tony.


Paulies walk when he came back to visit at the hospital reminds me of co-workers that had recently had the big V-sack-it-to-me operation. Too funny.


The seeds of a fight amongst Tony's crew are definitely there. Lots of possibilities for some serious action.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Note to self -- When you read a thread marked "spoilers" remember that you had paused the show for a few minutes...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ugh, now I know why this is the end of the show, a Tim Daily appearance. The absolute kiss of death. The show is done for now  At least we get to see Chrissy work him over.


At least we got to hear Paulie tease Vito about wanting half of the p-ss just before that.


Aye, yey, yey, aye, yey. Silvio is on the canvas now too. And Paulie is his normal unrefined self in visiting T. As long as they stay with the reality we know, I'm good.

OMG, the sense of humor in jumping from Paulie ramblin' on while T is in Tachycardia right to the alternate Tony banging on the wall and tellin' the people on the other side to shut-up. That was pretty good.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Yesssssss! Turn away from the light, turn away from the light. Yes.


And OMG, that look on Carms face when she saw Paulie glum faced about passin' on the money (as Paulie and Vito were headed down in the elevator) was definitely telling.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Tony Blundetto as St Peter.

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Whatta waste of a powerbook. 

Another great ep. I was dying to see who was in the reunion though. Funny to see Tony B out there.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Was that Tony's mother in the doorway of the reunion place?

Great episode.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Whatta waste of a powerbook.
> 
> Another great ep. I was dying to see who was in the reunion though. Funny to see Tony B out there.


Lots of symbolism with the appearance of Tony B. I think the one feminine image that we got a glimpse of, and which Tony S caught a glimpse of was obviously Ma. But the cries from the daughter caused T. to turn back.

Hopefully with the bulk of the recovery from the GSW (gun shot wound) to T.'s gut happening over the last few episodes, we'll start to see T get things straightened out in the business again.

Oh, one more suprising thing I noticed -- Sil's real life wife played his wife in the show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bdowell said:


> And OMG, that look on Carms face when she saw Paulie glum faced about passin' on the money (as Paulie and Vito were headed down in the elevator) was definitely telling.


Yeah, Tony's definitely got some work to do. It's amazing how fast his tight little crew blew apart without him around...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

AWESOME - now this is the Sopranos I've become addicted to (as opposed to last wks ep, which I did not care much for). Tonight's was a great ep, and the previews for next week look even better.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

HomieG said:


> Was that Tony's mother in the doorway of the reunion place?........


That's what I was thinking. Is that actress still alive?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

no she died many years ago...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I got a kick out of Tony B. being listed in the credits simply as "Man" and not Tony Blundetto.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought it was funny that Max Casella had this movie idea thing as his character was always trying to make a movie in "Doogie Howser".

Tony seemed to make a pretty remarkable recovery -- flatline to fully conscious and aware. I guess the writers realized that enough was enough.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

bdowell said:


> Nice to see a Dr. Melfi appearance in the show, and nice to know that she's aware of what happened to Tony.


I think the actress Lorraine Bracco's real life sister played Vito's wife tonight.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I loved how Paulie and his self-centered BS sent Tony into cardiac arrest, but it was also the turning point. The look on Vito's face when he was told Tony was coming out of it was priceless. Talking about counting your chicks before they've hatched. I still think he gets outed and dealt with.

I don't care what anyone says, I enjoyed the last episode and how it set this one up. I'm tired of all the so-called fans of the show who, whenever someone isn't whacked in an ep, crying about how the show sucks. The show was never just about Tony's mob family, it's always been about *both* his families.

Edit to add, I think Sil has a new found appreciation for the angina associated with Tony's position now. Contrast that to how he felt in last Season's "All Due Respect" episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Oh, one more suprising thing I noticed -- Sil's real life wife played his wife in the show?


She has always played his wife. Since Season One I think (or whenever she made her first appearance). And every time she comes on, my wife & I look at each other and say, "I Dream of Jeannie!"


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bidger said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I enjoyed the last episode and how it set this one up. I'm tired of all the so-called fans of the show who, whenever someone isn't whacked in an ep, crying about how the show sucks. The show was never just about Tony's mob family, it's always been about *both* his families.


I can deal with the episodes (like last week) that set things up and deviate from the parts of the show that most people want to see, but there has to be some sort of payoff for the side tracking that goes on.

Many times in the past seasons there have been lots of soap operatic type goings on that really don't have that much to do with Tony's families and instead are just nusiance distractions to fill time. If they tie in, that's fine, if not, then why bother?

And please, don't misunderstand me, as I'm not crying that they don't wrap up lose ends and leave a lot of possible plot points dangling. We all know of the plot point/side-line from the Pine Barrens episode (if you want to talk about it though, please use spoilers for those that haven't seen prior seasons), and many question what happened on that potential end. I don't need to see closure on everything, but I also don't really want to see a lot of distraction and noise in what is going on in the show.

I'm watching to see what happens to Tony and his families, and I really don't care that much about all parts of his family (for example Janice). I care more about his crew, about Carm, AJ, and Meadow. Yeah, it's cool to see Artie Bucco or some others, and it's cool to see Tony B show up in an unexpected place. Even the nod to Tony S.' mom in the family reunion is cool. Just make sure it all pays-off and isn't some distraction that goes nowhere and doesn't extend the story.

I'll give credit though, things are moving this season, and even at it's worst, the Sopranos typically beats the crap outta broadcast shows (ex: Free Ride, a complete waste of network bandwidth. At least Fox makes up for that a bit by giving us Andre Braugher in Thief, but we'll have to see how that turns out over on FX).



bidger said:


> Edit to add, I think Sil has a new found appreciation for the angina associated with Tony's position now. Contrast that to how he felt in last Season's "All Due Respect" episode.


Agreed, I think that is part of what this show did very well. It let us all see how things would go if Tony S. wasn't there. Sil was starting to believe the hype he was feeding himself and his wife about having possibly become boss when T. did, and it turned back on him quickly as he found himself having to deal with Bobby Baccala and the other squabbles involved in keeping the family together.

I expect Sil will be very happy that T. is back in charge, or at least will apparently be back in charge, over the next few weeks.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, Tony's definitely got some work to do. It's amazing how fast his tight little crew blew apart without him around...


Yep. I was expecting to see true colors shown very quickly. Faster than I expected.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

bidger said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I enjoyed the last episode and how it set this one up. I'm tired of all the so-called fans of the show who, whenever someone isn't whacked in an ep, crying about how the show sucks. The show was never just about Tony's mob family, it's always been about *both* his families.


And I am soooooo tired of all the so-called fans of the show who ASSUME that if someone did not like an episode they are not a true fan, and that the reason for the dislike is b/c someone did not die or there was no violence. Further, I am soooooo tired of all the so-called fans of the show who ASSUME that they are the only ones astute enough to realize that the show is actually about a man named Tony, and his families.
It's very old and tiring...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

bidger said:


> I loved how Paulie and his self-centered BS sent Tony into cardiac arrest, but it was also the turning point.


Loved that scene and the one with the monks. It's that type of subtle humour I appreciate in the writing.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Stylin said:


> Loved that scene and the one with the monks. It's that type of subtle humour I appreciate in the writing.


Interesting too that the doctor that was checking Tony's eyes for a response looked eerily similar to one of the monks. That made it easier to see where Tony's imagination was bringing in some of his surroundings to the dream/alternate reality he was in while in the coma.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

wow - I actually missed the resemblance with the Dr. which now actually makes the monk line "they all look the same" even more funny. The line prolly came from Tony. Yes, the dream/alternate reality he was in while in the coma was well done this ep.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

A really great episode. I don't need violence, but I need to see Pauley being Pauley.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My favorite part is how Vito considers himself to be "thin"


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

mostman said:


> Tony Blundetto as St Peter.
> 
> Hahahahaha!!!


not sure if that was suppose to be st. peter...i dont think he is where a guy like tony soprano would be heading...thats prob. why they jus said "man" in the credits...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> My favorite part is how Vito considers himself to be "thin"


I wonder how quickly that big bag of carrots will be replaced with a big bag of potato chips. He seemed to be going through them plenty fast once Tony came around.

And I wonder if Vito and Pauley will "get theirs" for holding out on Carmella -- bad move -- never hold out on the boss's wife until after the boss is in the grave.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

So were they trying to work in a political statement with Carmela saying firearms in the home was "a societal problem?" I wonder if she got rid of all the knives, showers, bathtubs and stairs, too. Or were they just trying to show how emotionally she was reacting to the whole thing?

I didn't notice it as much last week, but Tony's speech was a lot different in the coma dream. His "wife" on the phone had the typical dialect of most of the female characters on the show, but that was definitely missing from Tony.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Test said:


> not sure if that was suppose to be st. peter...i dont think he is where a guy like tony soprano would be heading...thats prob. why they jus said "man" in the credits...


Good question. I assumed the house was "heaven" because he had been given directions towards the beacon for the family reunion, and the beacon had already been established as heaven (opposite of the fires of hell from the previous episode). Also all the lights outside the house... clearly "going into the light".

So maybe he was St. Peter. Makes sense.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> I didn't notice it as much last week, but Tony's speech was a lot different in the coma dream. His "wife" on the phone had the typical dialect of most of the female characters on the show, but that was definitely missing from Tony.


All the "voices" in the coma-state scenes were off. Meadow's voice at the end ("Don't go daddy") was clearly not Meadow's voice. And obviously Pauly's voice was interpreted in the dream as something entirely different.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> So were they trying to work in a political statement with Carmela saying firearms in the home was "a societal problem?" I wonder if she got rid of all the knives, showers, bathtubs and stairs, too. Or were they just trying to show how emotionally she was reacting to the whole thing?


I doubt that anybody involved with this show honestly believes that life with Tony Soprano is dangerous because there are guns around the house!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jradosh said:


> All the "voices" in the coma-state scenes were off. Meadow's voice at the end ("Don't go daddy") was clearly not Meadow's voice. And obviously Pauly's voice was interpreted in the dream as something entirely different.


Yeah, the voices of the kids on the phone last week were clearly much younger, like 8-10 years old I'd guess. And the "Don't go daddy" voice seemed even younger, like 3-5. So it seemed as though his kids weren't A.J. and Meadow, just as his wife wasn't Carmela. Yet Tony was "Anthony Soprano" in the dream, so it's interesting that his own voice would be different. I was thinking that maybe they were trying to imply a different geographical dialect, but his wife's dialect seemed basically the same as Carmela's.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

So why did Vito hit on Finn? He has no reason to think Finn swings that way... Or was he just reminding Finn to keep quiet?


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess it was inevitable:

http://www.kevinfinnerty.com/


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> So why did Vito hit on Finn? He has no reason to think Finn swings that way... Or was he just reminding Finn to keep quiet?


I'm also not sure how this one will be played out. Maybe he just has the hots for the kid but messing with Tony's son-in-law is risky business.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

When Paulie first went into the hospital room they panned across the boom box that Christopher brought as a gift, after first telling Paulie it was a dumb idea. For a split second I was expecting Paulie to spot it and somehow recognize it as something Chris had brought, which would have caused Paulie to absolutely explode.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

bdlucas said:


> So why did Vito hit on Finn? He has no reason to think Finn swings that way... Or was he just reminding Finn to keep quiet?


I have to hope it was just a reminder to keep quiet. Otherwise, I don't think I want to see where that whole thing is leading.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I'm also not sure how this one will be played out. Maybe he just has the hots for the kid but messing with Tony's son-in-law is risky business.


Hmmmm....

Vito makes a more direct move on Finn. Tony hears about it, goes ballistic and whacks Vito. Meadow blames Finn, thinking he told Tony, breaks off the engagement with Finn and completely alienates herself from Tony.

or...

Vito makes a more direct move on Finn. Finn rejects it, which pisses off Vito. Vito whacks Finn. Tony, pissed that Vito whacked his future son-in-law, whacks Vito.

or...

Vito keeps teasing Finn. Finn runs from Meadow again, and this time tells her exactly why. Meadow runs crying to Tony, who whacks Vito for ruining the engagement.

other possibilities?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

bap said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Vito makes a more direct move on Finn. Tony hears about it, goes ballistic and whacks Vito. Meadow blames Finn, thinking he told Tony, breaks off the engagement with Finn and completely alienates herself from Tony.
> 
> ...


It appears nothing good for Vito can come of this


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

And to hear Tony / Kevin say he was "scared" was a little freaky. A great scene outside the house.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bdowell said:


> The doctor for Tony continues to be a total jerk about calibrating expectations and basically telling Carm and the kids that Tony is gonna die. An dunfortunately we're back to this stupid dream/alternate reality. Argh, more of Paulie and Vito and friends please, and less of this stuff


See I don't think he was a jerk at all. I think he was moreso last week, but having been in a similar situation where a doctor talked to me about my father with such bluntness, in hindsight it was much appreciated. It does no good to sugar-coat and mislead people and create false hope. I think, at least in this episode, he was just being honest as to the assessment and he also did not want her running the hospital staff ragged with her eyelid sitings. The doctor was focused on seeing if he was even going to live a few more days, anything beyond that was not important.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Kevin Finnerty... is the name supposed to sound like Kev-_Infinity_ or am I reading too much into that?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, Tony's definitely got some work to do. It's amazing how fast his tight little crew blew apart without him around...


What I found even more interesting was how he managed to get things back under control just by gaining conciousness. Clearly nobody else would be able to hold this mess together. We see what it did to Silvio in a short period of time. All I could think about these guys is they are all a bunch of monkeys. Paulie and Vito and their resentment of Carmela. Bobby and him getting upset with his kick-up to Vito and then telling Silvio he did not hear back from him as he was being carted away in an ambulance. Christopher telling Tony that he owes him one for the Adrianna thing so he could make his movie.

Geez these guys are a bunch of tools.  The whole thing has been held together just by the existance of Tony. I thought it was good. I liked the shorter less frequent coma sequences this week compared to last week. I think it was a bit more clear. I think we have a lot of open issues now, including that AJ is still going to do something amazingly stupid.

Also would anyone else here take odds that Vito lives to see the end of the last episode?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Kevin Finnerty... is the name supposed to sound like Kev-_Infinity_ or am I reading too much into that?


You're reading too much into it or you 're reading the HBO forum discussions  A few folks over there are thinking the same thing.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

marksman said:


> Geez these guys are a bunch of tools.


I still give 'props' to the guys for trying to keep AJ from doing something stupid, and for making the effort to talk to him.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> your reading too much into it or you 're reading the HBO forum discussions  A few folks over there are thinking the same thing.


Well, I made it up myself last night.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I dunno. If I were Finn, would I really want to tell Tony (or whoever)? With the possibilities of either Tony not believing the story, or it getting back to Vito that you outed him, I'm not sure I'd want to face either one. If Tony doesn't believe him, then he'd basically react as though Finn were falsely accusing one of his guys of being a ****. Or if he does, but decides just to warn Vito to back off (don't ask, don't tell), then you face Vito's anger for outing him. Not sure I'd want to take my chances.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Let's see, Paulie gets half of a million dollar score. Kicks up $100K to Tony, probably kicks some up to Silvio as acting boss and has to cut coupons. Priceless.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

marksman said:


> What I found even more interesting was how he managed to get things back under control just by gaining conciousness.


I'm not so sure things are under control. I think there are going to be some pretty bad feelings among his crew. And dealing with those bad feelings is probably going to cause some bad feelings on Tony's part.

And when Tony has bad feelings, it rarely ends well for anybody.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 3, 2004)

Tony's cut is only 100K on a million?
I think Paulie and Vito are holding out on everyone and it's gonna come back
to haunt them ( in the form of a bullet).
I heard a mil mentioned during the heist, but afterward the players all downrate the amt.
This is gonna be future trouble.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

They each gave Carmela $100K. I'm not sure how the rest of the million is split up.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Let's see, Paulie gets half of a million dollar score. Kicks up $100K to Tony, probably kicks some up to Silvio as acting boss and has to cut coupons. Priceless.


 :up: Exactly. Not to mention he still has plastic on his furniture.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Well, I made it up myself last night.


The other guy at the bar said it in the second episode. "He drives a Lexus. Get it? It was a Lexus/Infinity joke."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> They each gave Carmela $100K. I'm not sure how the rest of the million is split up.


first, Pauly lied/said it was 750, not 1 million...each gets to keep half then give the taste to Tony and Silvio...Tony's take is 100K from each...I don't know how much Silvio gets...

working for the family is worse than Uncle Sam!

as to Vito, I think the way Tony will find out is from an off-hand remark by Meadow...

in the opening sequence to the season, Meadow was dancing in front of Finn while the poem talked of a guardian angel...Finn is a raped and dead man if it weren't for Meadow...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> They each gave Carmela $100K. I'm not sure how the rest of the million is split up.


Correct. That was just Carmella's cut. I'm sure the majority of the money went into the "business" account.

I knew this episode would be great.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder how many fingerprints Pauley left behind at the crime scene with his ungloved hands? They sure were sloppy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder how many fingerprints Pauley left behind at the crime scene with his ungloved hands? They sure were sloppy.


Well I somewhat doubt that the drug dealers will be calling the police!


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

bap said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Vito makes a more direct move on Finn. Tony hears about it, goes ballistic and whacks Vito. Meadow blames Finn, thinking he told Tony, breaks off the engagement with Finn and completely alienates herself from Tony.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing Vito just wants someone to talk to. He did mention that before when the guy hanged himself. The kid knows so Vito just wants a friend he can confide in. This would seem overly creepy to him since most mob guys seem creepy anyways.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

ravonaf said:


> I'm guessing Vito just wants someone to talk to. He did meation that before when the guy hanged himself. The kid knows so Vito just wants a friend he can confide in. This would seem overly creepy to him since most mob guys seem creepy anyways.


Maybe. He'd certainly have a captive audience if he brought it up - which I'm sure would still at least partially be a "keep your mouth shut about what you saw" conversation, if not also a chance to talk to someone about it, even though it doesn't seem like Finn has any desire to be that "friend." But I think your guess would have to depend on Vito knowing that Finn knows. The camera cuts during that original scene in the parking lot left it ambiguous. Otherwise, I don't see him being drawn to Finn as the one person he could confide in about his situation.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> working for the family is worse than Uncle Sam!


Let's assume that the score was $1,000,000, that it was split evenly, and that they each had to kick up $100,000 to Tony (Carmela). And let's further assume that this is treated as a "bonus" instead of regular income, so that no Social Security tax is owed.

According to the IRS's tax tables for 2005:

I can't remember if Paulie is married, so I'll assume he's single. On his $500,000 income, he would owe $94,727.50 for the first $326,450, and 35% of the remainder. So his tax bill would be $155,470.

Vito is married; let's assume he files jointly. He would owe $88,320 on the first $326,450, and 35% of the remainder. So his tax bill would be $149,062.50.

And that's not even taking into account the New Jersey income tax...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Vito is in the closet, so he can't let anyone know...once someone "knows", he is fully aware that the person will keep his mouth shut or die...

however, once a person knows, there is no reason not to hit on him anymore...hence the invite to the baseball game and now this...

the only complication is that this guy -- for the time being -- is untouchable...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> And that's not even taking into account the New Jersey income tax...


you're also forgetting Silvio's cut...plus the cut for the "muscle" guy who did most of the killing...

it's no wonder Paulie cuts coupons


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> Was that Tony's mother in the doorway of the reunion place?


there was a dream Tony had maybe last season. He was a repairman who didn't speak english. He knocked on a door to a house that looked like a rundown version of the house shown last night, and said something in Italian through the screen door.

a woman descended halfway down the stairs. she was pretty much covered in shadow. he tried to talk to her but she just turned away and walked back up the stairs. this happened around the time he had to whack tony b.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Kevin Finnerty... is the name supposed to sound like Kev-_Infinity_ or am I reading too much into that?


 Yeah, that is what I thought right away. The "man"  said something like come "in" to the "Finnerty" party.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder how quickly that big bag of carrots will be replaced with a big bag of potato chips. He seemed to be going through them plenty fast once Tony came around.
> 
> And I wonder if Vito and Pauley will "get theirs" for holding out on Carmella -- bad move -- never hold out on the boss's wife until after the boss is in the grave.


That was carrots? My first thought was Cheetoes after Tony comes out of the coma.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Gregor said:


> That was carrots? My first thought was Cheetoes after Tony comes out of the coma.


Now that I think about it, you could be right. I assumed it was carrots because of all of Vito's health talk (plus the fact that they looked like the little snack carrots they sell nowadays.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Gregor said:


> That was carrots? My first thought was Cheetoes after Tony comes out of the coma.


yep...they were carrots...after the hot dog scene a week ago, I thought it would've been cucumbers   ...but they were clearly carrots...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

They were carrots.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Now that I think about it, you could be right. I assumed it was carrots because of all of Vito's health talk (plus the fact that they looked like the little snack carrots they sell nowadays.)


They were in a clear bag, and had a consistent orange color, not the swirly orange/yellow of cheetos.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> They were in a clear bag, and had a consistent orange color, not the swirly orange/yellow of cheetos.


And in HD, you could read the label on the bag.

They were carrots.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Vito is a dead man by the end of this 12 episode run......they're boosting him up too much not to knock him down (or off)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Vito is a dead man by the end of this 12 episode run......they're boosting him up too much not to knock him down (or off)


Could very well be. He definitely seems to be featured a lot more than in past seasons. I don't really recall a significant plotline about Eugene before the season premiere, and look what happened to him.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Pauley: Ooooh, the ladies' room is next door.

Vito: No problem, I can reach it from here.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

What was the music at the end credits? It sounded fantastic in surround sound!

OK I found out from the official HBO website:

The Deadly Nightshade by Daniel Lanois....fantastic. Got to look into getting this one!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Vito is in the closet, so he can't let anyone know...once someone "knows", he is fully aware that the person will keep his mouth shut or die...
> 
> however, once a person knows, there is no reason not to hit on him anymore...hence the invite to the baseball game and now this...
> 
> the only complication is that this guy -- for the time being -- is untouchable...


Hmmmmm .. I can't say that it's impossible that Vito is actually hitting on him, but I don't think I'm quite buying it. My interpretation is that Vito is simply trying to menace the kid into not telling anyone with not so subtle reminders.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> Hmmmmm .. I can't say that it's impossible that Vito is actually hitting on him, but I don't think I'm quite buying it. My interpretation is that Vito is simply trying to menace the kid into not telling anyone with not so subtle reminders.


Because mafia soldiers are in the habit of menacing guys by gently caressing their arms and hands..... 

The only thing missing from that scene was soft focus and a bass riff.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

tem said:


> Tony seemed to make a pretty remarkable recovery -- flatline to fully conscious and aware. I guess the writers realized that enough was enough.


Really,  my impression was that Tony is anything but aware and possibly a little brain damaged from his being out so long. He had the look of Jack Nicholson in Cuckoos Nest after a few *Shock Treatments*


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MerlinMacuser said:


> What was the music at the end credits? It sounded fantastic in surround sound!
> 
> OK I found out from the official HBO website:
> 
> The Deadly Nightshade by Daniel Lanois....fantastic. Got to look into getting this one!


I was going to ask that too. Great music. I've just made a pandora.com station based of "The Deadly Nightshade"


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

bullitt said:


> Really,  my impression was that Tony is anything but aware and possibly a little brain damaged from his being out so long. He had the look of Jack Nicholson in Cuckoos Nest after a few *Shock Treatments*


Yeah, I thought so too.

Preview spoiler:


Spoiler



But perhaps he was referring to the previews, where Tony, while still not fully recovered, was at least speaking in complete sentences.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

Great episode, but man the "family" is whiny. If I was Sil, I'd have been happy to go to the hospital too  

And it was great to see Carmella call AJ out for being the loser he is. Yeah, it might have been caused by the recent stress, but that doesn't mean it didn't need to be said.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

chewbaccad said:


> And it was great to see Carmella call AJ out for being the loser he is. Yeah, it might have been caused by the recent stress, but that doesn't mean it didn't need to be said.


The obvious result of all this is that AJ does try to whack "zombie" Junior for shooting Tony. It'd be a way for AJ to try to show that he's not a total loser, but that's way too obvious. So what are the other options as far as what AJ ends up doing?


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I was going to ask that too. Great music. I've just made a pandora.com station based of "The Deadly Nightshade"


very cool! I tried the same thing but it didn't include that song...just a bunch of other "similar" stuff according to their AI engine. I'll have to play around with it some more.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> Because mafia soldiers are in the habit of menacing guys by gently caressing their arms and hands.....
> 
> The only thing missing from that scene was soft focus and a bass riff.


Vito was in a public area of a hospital with lots of family members around ... he couldn't menace Tony Soprano's future son-in-law by .... well, by actually menacing him. He had to use whatever means he had at his disposal.

As I recall the scene the caressing wasn't so gentle .... it was more like hard gripping (at least for part of the time). Not like a come-on, but like a message was being sent.

And to a lot of straight guys, another guy coming on to them IS about the most menacing thing possible.

That said, I do admit they've played the whole thing somewhat ambiguously. Bottom line for me is that it just doesn't make any sense that Vito would be trying to have sex with Tony Soprano's future son-in-law. That's like buying an express ticket to the morgue ... and Vito has to know that too.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> And in HD, you could read the label on the bag.
> 
> They were carrots.


Could you read the labels on the money in the dishwasher? It looked like each packet was 52K? Seemed like that hesit was bigger than 1 million.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

GadgetFreak said:


> Could you read the labels on the money in the dishwasher? It looked like each packet was 52K? Seemed like that hesit was bigger than 1 million.


Also In HD, you could tell the blood on the floor is O+ blood type.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

IndyTom said:


> Also In HD, you could tell the blood on the floor is O+ blood type.


  Nice one. I was actually asking a question.. I could not tell... was wondering if someone with HD could...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GadgetFreak said:


> Could you read the labels on the money in the dishwasher? It looked like each packet was 52K? Seemed like that hesit was bigger than 1 million.


The labels had various values roughly in the 4,000 to 8,000 range.

IIRC, none were over 10,000, much less 52,000.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Watched the episode again, and the second time around the bit with Pauli in Tony's room was even better. Friggin' hilarious.

Also really liked the scene with Carmella in Dr. Melfi's office. Very nice acting on Carmella's part. She has really shone the last two episodes.


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

I've been lurking these Sopranos threads for quite a while, but finally felt I had to shine. I totally got a different feel for the Vito/Finn scene.

I felt that Vito was trying to make Finn uncomfortable and make him realize that if he said anything he would have no problem being forcebly homosexual with him (if you catch my drift).

I reviewed the video and the mood to me feels threatening not flirty...here's my interpretation of events:

When Vito first encounters Finn, this is not the look of someone that wants to get it on with you:
Picture 1

I also felt that if you were "caressing" someone you wouldn't have your whole hand around their wrist:
Picture 2

Then as Finn was pulling the wrist away Vito was having a VERY hard time letting go, in a not so nice way:
Picture 3

And then as Finn is leaving, we get this mug shot of Vito...
Picture 4


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Edie Falco has been amazing thus far this season. She definitely should be a lock for an Emmy nom this year...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bdlucas said:


> Watched the episode again, and the second time around the bit with Pauli in Tony's room was even better. Friggin' hilarious.
> 
> Also really liked the scene with Carmella in Dr. Melfi's office. Very nice acting on Carmella's part. She has really shone the last two episodes.


I also watched it a second time last night. Every scene was better the second time around _except_ the Melfi/Carmella one (IMO). That one I FF'd through.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

I didn't see anyone touch on this... but I thought it was odd and didn't know how to take it.

When Sil was getting loaded into the meat wagon, Bobby came running up (blocking the driveway I might add) and it seemed to me that he was still asking for a decision on his Sil's ruling. Maybe I'm misreading what Bobby was doing, but if it is the case, Bobby's character might be going from caring about others (Junior) to only about himself.. which I think is a little sad.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mamoth said:


> I didn't see anyone touch on this... but I thought it was odd and didn't know how to take it.
> 
> When Sil was getting loaded into the meat wagon, Bobby came running up (blocking the driveway I might add) and it seemed to me that he was still asking for a decision on his Sil's ruling. Maybe I'm misreading what Bobby was doing, but if it is the case, Bobby's character might be going from caring about others (Junior) to only about himself.. which I think is a little sad.


I'm pretty sure it was mentioned in this thread...but you're right...he was wondering why Sil didn't respond to his question yet...

how do you think Bobby makes his money? he's not a nice guy...he's a mobster!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Mamoth said:


> I didn't see anyone touch on this... but I thought it was odd and didn't know how to take it.
> 
> When Sil was getting loaded into the meat wagon, Bobby came running up (blocking the driveway I might add) and it seemed to me that he was still asking for a decision on his Sil's ruling. Maybe I'm misreading what Bobby was doing, but if it is the case, Bobby's character might be going from caring about others (Junior) to only about himself.. which I think is a little sad.


I read it the same way, and now that you point it out, you're right, it seems a little out of character for Bobby. Maybe the point is that all of them are under ideal circumstances nice caring people, but when money gets involved, they become greedy uncaring bastards capable of anything. That theme showed up several times in this episode - the violence at the beginning, the thing with Pauli, Vito and Carmella, Christopher trying to sell his play to a barely functioning Tony (hilarious by the way), and as you point out Bobby pleading his case on a money matter to Sil even as he's being carted away in an ambulance.


----------



## G8rMan (May 26, 2005)

Mamoth said:


> Maybe I'm misreading what Bobby was doing, but if it is the case, Bobby's character might be going from caring about others (Junior) to only about himself.. which I think is a little sad.


Well, Janice is probably chewing his ear off about what he deserves and such.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Just how tall is Dr. Melfi anyway? The grocery store scene must be first time I have seen her when she was not sitting. Good episode that neatly sets up a lot of different ways the story can go.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Let's see, Paulie gets half of a million dollar score. Kicks up $100K to Tony, probably kicks some up to Silvio as acting boss and has to cut coupons. Priceless.


I didn't see the cutting coupons scene as being that he had no money but just another emphasis on how greedy and cheap Paulie is. Remember when he terrorized that old woman for a small amount of cash? He just wants money, money and more money. And holds onto it.

Every other guy in the organization has a nice house and designer furniture but Paulie lives in a dump? With plastic on the furniture. It is part of his character, not that he gets so little money. He is one of the captains! He gets a cut of guys under him. He is second only to Sil in the organization and Sil's place looks almost Tony-like.

Next topic:

Vito and Finn. I can't remember. Just where did Finn first see Vito doing his thing? It was a parking lot but what was the reason Finn was there? Maybe it was a hangout for gay activity? BTW, Vito would not necessarily be tender with a guy he wants to get it on with. Why would anyone think that?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

etexlady said:


> Just how tall is Dr. Melfi anyway? The grocery store scene must be first time I have seen her when she was not sitting. Good episode that neatly sets up a lot of different ways the story can go.


imdb lists her as 5'9" (Gandolfini is just three inches taller, probalby didn't want it to look like he was short since women are "supposed to be" shorter).

Edie Falco is 5'5" btw.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Next topic:
> 
> Vito and Finn. I can't remember. Just where did Finn first see Vito doing his thing? It was a parking lot but what was the reason Finn was there? Maybe it was a hangout for gay activity? BTW, Vito would not necessarily be tender with a guy he wants to get it on with. Why would anyone think that?


Finn was working at the construction site...for some reason, he got to work very early (fight with Meadow or something) and saw them in the truck...so there was no gay hangout or anything of the sort...


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

So what does the title of this episode mean? I can't believe it's just an accidental misspelling of "mayhem", but I can't figure out what else it might refer to.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Kevin Finnerty... is the name supposed to sound like Kev-_Infinity_ or am I reading too much into that?


Considering that in the bar in the first dream/come ep, another guy actually cracks a joke and says (paraphrasing), He drives a Lexus, get it, Kevin Finnerty, drives a Lexus, I would say you are supposed to think that.

And upon further reading, I see someone else pointed this out too.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

G8rMan said:


> Well, Janice is probably chewing his ear off about what he deserves and such.


Not just Janice...I'm seeing this as a definite statement of this season, the role the wives are playing in causing the tension and jealousies that are going to erupt. You saw it with Eugene's wife...then Gabby with Sil...and of course Janice was always the queen of this. I suspect we'll see this with Vito's wife too since she's now been introduced as a character.

Was this the first time that they've ever showed Sil's house?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Considering that in the bar in the first dream/come ep, another guy actually cracks a joke and says (paraphrasing), He drives a Lexus, get it, Kevin Finnerty, drives a Lexus, I would say you are supposed to think that.
> 
> And upon further reading, I see someone else pointed this out too.


That reference in the previous ep. must have lodged in my subconscious. I didn't remember it when I posted, but I probably had it buried somewhere in my synapses.


----------



## bobbydole (Nov 1, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Finn was working at the construction site...for some reason, he got to work very early (fight with Meadow or something) and saw them in the truck...so there was no gay hangout or anything of the sort...


They were at a party at a beach. Finn starts to go home but then looks at his watch and sees that there's only 2 hours before he has to go to work. He decides that there's no point in sleeping for 2 hours so he just goes to work.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

bdlucas said:


> So what does the title of this episode mean? I can't believe it's just an accidental misspelling of "mayhem", but I can't figure out what else it might refer to.


Some character mispronounces mayhem as mayham. I forget which.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Paulie, when he was in the restroom with Vito and Sil.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

I liked that Tim Daily was afraid to say Mafia in room full of goombahs.

The "Cleaver" brainstorm session actually started to show a little promise, but it is obvious some of those guys aren't too sharp, and couldn't figure out the whole ghost/zombie concept.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

bdlucas said:


> I read it the same way, and now that you point it out, you're right, it seems a little out of character for Bobby. Maybe the point is that all of them are under ideal circumstances nice caring people, but when money gets involved, they become greedy uncaring bastards capable of anything. That theme showed up several times in this episode - the violence at the beginning, the thing with Pauli, Vito and Carmella, Christopher trying to sell his play to a barely functioning Tony (hilarious by the way), and as you point out Bobby pleading his case on a money matter to Sil even as he's being carted away in an ambulance.


I've been pondering that scene also, as dopey Bobby is one of my favs. I was thinking that maybe it just showed his immaturity (last ep w/ trains and hat) of not knowing how to handle things. He's a crybaby and with Jr out, he runs over to Silvio like a little kid the night before and then in the morning. Of course very self absorbed, but more so just immature I thought.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I didn't see the cutting coupons scene as being that he had no money but just another emphasis on how greedy and cheap Paulie is. Remember when he terrorized that old woman for a small amount of cash? He just wants money, money and more money. And holds onto it.
> Every other guy in the organization has a nice house and designer furniture but Paulie lives in a dump? With plastic on the furniture. It is part of his character, not that he gets so little money. He is one of the captains! He gets a cut of guys under him. He is second only to Sil in the organization and Sil's place looks almost Tony-like.


Totally agree. Paulie's stingyness has been highlighted so many times in the show - My fav: When he took his mother and her friends to the city. The cheap [email protected] only left enough $ for him and his mother, saying he bought gas. Then on top of it he fought over the dinner rolls - lmao!! 
This is about the 3rd time we've seen his apt. and him cutting coupons just seemed to be typical Paulie.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Some character mispronounces mayhem as mayham. I forget which.


Thanks, that gives me an excuse to go back and watch it again. Thing about Sopranos is that it bears much re-watching - I seem to pick up more subtle plot points, humor, etc. with every watching.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

jradosh said:


> Well, I made it up myself last night.


Actually it came from the episode a few weeks ago where the guy in the bar makes a joke that he drives a lexus, you know, because his name is kev-inifinity.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

brianp6621 said:


> Actually it came from the episode a few weeks ago where the guy in the bar makes a joke that he drives a lexus, you know, because his name is kev-inifinity.


So I've been told.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

InterMurph said:


> Let's assume that the score was $1,000,000, that it was split evenly, and that they each had to kick up $100,000 to Tony (Carmela). And let's further assume that this is treated as a "bonus" instead of regular income, so that no Social Security tax is owed.
> 
> According to the IRS's tax tables for 2005:
> 
> ...


That seems low actually. All my work bonus are taxed at close to 40%


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

jradosh said:


> So I've been told.


Ok ok, guess I should read the thread before pointing out something so obvious.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Fabulous episode. Did a great job of showing the real character and dynamic of the mob. These guys pretend to be out for each other, but they're out for themselves. It's like a wolfpack. When the alpha dog is around, the pack works together, hunts together and plays together. When the alpha dog is weakened or dies, the pack goes nuts with all the big dogs fighting to be the next alpha. Some die, some are banished from the pack. But there's always bloodshed.

Sil is clearly not cut out to be the alpha dog. Vito and Paulie think they should be. And Vito's ambition, coupled with his relationship with Phil Leotardo, could pose big problems for Tony. Not only if Vito decides to take matters into his own hands, but in the event that Tony figures out that Vito is trouble and decides to have him whacked. That would be another point of contention between Tony and Phil, who would clearly like to see Tony gone for depriving him of the satisfaction of killing Tony Blondetto.

Having spent a lot of time in the ICU with my father a couple of years ago, I can say those scenes are very realistic. And pretty hard to watch...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

brianp6621 said:


> That seems low actually. All my work bonus are taxed at close to 40%


Bonus payments have taxes _withheld_ at a higher rate than regular salary, but in the end it is treated exactly the same as all other regular income when computing your actual tax burden. Your salary and bonus income will all show up as a single total on your W-2.

All other things being equal, Guy A who earns $60,000 in salary and a $40,000 bonus pays the same amount of taxes as Guy B who earns $100,000 in salary. The only difference is that Guy A will have had more money withheld over the course of the year and will get a bigger refund check than Guy B.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

G8rMan said:


> Well, Janice is probably chewing his ear off about what he deserves and such.


It must be pure-D Hell being married to Janice..........poor bobby


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> Let's assume that the score was $1,000,000, that it was split evenly, and that they each had to kick up $100,000 to Tony (Carmela). And let's further assume that this is treated as a "bonus" instead of regular income, so that no Social Security tax is owed.
> 
> And that's not even taking into account the New Jersey income tax...


Bonus income is still subject to SS (actually FICA) tax. Makes no difference how it's paid, or what it's called. The tax laws (AKA IRS Circular E) allow for different W/H rates on bonus money versus salary, at the time of payment. Although as BUSYBA points out above, in the end, the actual tax rate is the same.

I'm in Texas, so I'm not familiar with state taxes


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

But what's the IRS withholding rate on money you steal out of a Columbian drung den's washing machine after killing the drug dealers?


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

busyba said:


> But what's the IRS withholding rate on money you steal out of a Columbian drung den's washing machine after killing the drug dealers?


Depends on the amount of the write-offs:

Hookers
Blow
Pasta Fagioli
Weapons

With a good number of mob write-offs you could be looking at a very little tax liability.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> But what's the IRS withholding rate on money you steal out of a Columbian drung den's washing machine after killing the drug dealers?


Illegal income, such as stolen or embezzled money, must be included in your gross income.

I don't believe there's any withholding though. But if I'm not mistaken, if money you acquired illegally is seized by the authorities, it is still taxed as income. I've heard of people making profits on stock trades with insider information being required to forfeit the profits, but still subject to capital gains taxes. Don't have anything authoritative to back that up, I think I saw it on TV.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> Illegal income, such as stolen or embezzled money, must be included in your gross income.


Now that's just messed up.

Seriously though, requiring one to declare illegally earned income to a government agency... shouldn't that be considered a violation of one's 5th amendment rights?

Or is it that they can require you to declare the income and pay taxes on it, but they can't use that declaration against you as evidence of the crime you committed to earn it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Now that's just messed up.
> 
> Seriously though, requiring one to declare illegally earned income to a government agency... shouldn't that be considered a violation of one's 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Or is it that they can require you to declare the income and pay taxes on it, but they can't use that declaration against you as evidence of the crime you committed to earn it?


It's so they can have something to charge you with in case the main charges don't stick. They don't honestly expect anybody to declare the illegal income. But if you don't declare it, you're in violation of income tax laws, regardless of any 5th Amendment rights. Sometimes it's easier to prove you didn't pay your taxes than to prove that you stole money.

(At least, that's how it was explained to me!)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> Now that's just messed up.
> 
> Seriously though, requiring one to declare illegally earned income to a government agency... shouldn't that be considered a violation of one's 5th amendment rights?


You don't necessarily declare it as illegal income, but you do have to declare it as income. You are not incriminating yourself by not declaring it. But just because you got it illegally does not exempt you from the penalties and procedures of the IRS. The two things have nothing to do with each other. The IRS wants accountings of all your earnings.

The reality is if you get nabbed for some high profile crime that potentially had a lot of money involved, the IRS will get interested. If you were not declaring income, they will get their hands on whatever they can and take it.



> Or is it that they can require you to declare the income and pay taxes on it, but they can't use that declaration against you as evidence of the crime you committed to earn it?


Of course they could use your income tax as evidence of some conspiracy or crime if it were appropriate. Like I said, though, there is not an illegal income box on your income tax form.


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

Al Capone went away for Income Tax Evasion.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> Of course they could use your income tax as evidence of some conspiracy or crime if it were appropriate.


Could one successfully argue however that the tax return shouldn't be admissable as the information on it was essentially coerced by a government agency? Just wondering...



> Like I said, though, there is not an illegal income box on your income tax form.


You know, they _should_ put an illegal income box on the return. I guarantee you that more than a few stupid criminals would actually fill it. It would save the govt money on investigations.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

iDriveX said:


> Al Capone went away for Income Tax Evasion.


I saw that movie too!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's so they can have something to charge you with in case the main charges don't stick. They don't honestly expect anybody to declare the illegal income. But if you don't declare it, you're in violation of income tax laws, regardless of any 5th Amendment rights. Sometimes it's easier to prove you didn't pay your taxes than to prove that you stole money.


It's funny you should mention that. Over in the West Wing thread, I was _just_ talking about how the feds use the "Lying to Federal Investigators" charge to convict people they can't convict of the crime they want to convict them of (i.e.: Martha Stewart).

I wonder how many such "fallback" laws are on the books?

*sigh* When The Man wants to get you, he'll find a way!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Income is income. How would y'all feel if there was *no* law requiring the payment of income tax on income from illegal activity? That would be a perverse incentive to commit crimes, wouldn't it?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Marco said:


> Income is income. How would y'all feel if there was *no* law requiring the payment of income tax on income from illegal activity? That would be a perverse incentive to commit crimes, wouldn't it?


The flip side being that the IRS has a perverse incentive to have people engaging in illegal but high-income behavior.

That's the reasoning behind why we don't let policemen rob drug dealers. One might think, "hey, they're just stealing from scummy drug dealers, why should we care?", but that overlooks the fact that the cop has now been incentivized to shift his priority away from putting away drug dealers and towards making sure they have money on them to be taken.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Kevdog said:


> Having spent a lot of time in the ICU with my father a couple of years ago, I can say those scenes are very realistic. And pretty hard to watch...


Agreed. 

And coming up next - Trech! Woohoo! :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was just reading Peter Kind's article and he had this to say about two of his doctors discussing the Sopranos:



> ...those two guys talking about how unrealistic some of the medical scenes in the second episode were. Seems the family would never be allowed to witness the gruesome sight of dressing a gunshot wound, and there was insufficient attention paid to cleanliness in what should have been a perfectly antiseptic room. And my doctor, John Farkas, pointed out that the size of Tony's wound was consistent with an exit wound, not an entry wound. "He got shot in the front, right?'' Farkas said (I think). "Unless the bullet somehow hit something and came back out where it came in, that wound was far, far too big.''


----------

